# Disney Streaming



## wallstreet12345 (Dec 31, 2002)

Disney will start streaming in Nov I believe. Will Tivo get an app?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

wallstreet12345 said:


> Disney will start streaming in Nov I believe. Will Tivo get an app?


Let Disney know since they would need to get the app to Tivo.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Before you go off on the next "shiny sparkle" thing. You may want to read this first.

Disney+ launch day lineup includes tons of 'Star Wars,' Marvel and Disney Channel entertainment. Here's the full list


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

wallstreet12345 said:


> Disney will start streaming in Nov I believe. Will Tivo get an app?


Given that Hulu -- which is solely operated by Disney now -- categorized TiVo as a deprecated device platform awhile back (meaning that it does not get the latest version of the Hulu app), I'd say that the chances of a new Disney+ app coming to TiVo aren't good.

Hulu Help

What I do expect to see this fall is that all of the supported devices with access to the latest Hulu app will see the app updated to support Disney+, and maybe ESPN+ too, as in-app add-ons, just as Hulu already supports add-ons for Live TV, HBO, Showtime, Starz and Cinemax.

Disney announced yesterday that they will bundle the basic Hulu plan with ads (reg. $6) plus Disney+ (reg. $7) plus ESPN+ (reg. $5) for a total of just $13/mo. So essentially if you get both Hulu and Disney+, they're giving you ESPN+ for free. This is a more aggressive move than I had been expecting. I had predicted combining any two might score you a $1 discount and all three could be had for $16, a $2 discount. By pricing the trio at $13, they're matching the price of the most popular Netflix plan (HD only, 2 streams). Of course, regular Hulu and ESPN+ both contain limited ads, although Disney+ will be completely ad-free and also offer 4K HDR for no extra charge.


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

Read today that Inger expects to have relationship with Amazon and Apple to have the services under one Bill such as "channels" in Amazon.

Disney Plus will discount a bundle with Hulu and ESPN Plus for $13 a month

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

App for Tivo? 
I'm 75/25 against as far as odds


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Disney Plus will discount a bundle with Hulu and ESPN Plus for $13 a month

My God, will original ideas ever end. Will creating originality never stop coming from these multi billion dollar geniuses!
And ESPN never, ever is going to raise its prices to cause this whole thing to go south like it did to you before you cut the cable cord. No, no, never. 

Don't they use this deal to test the IQ's of people???


----------



## mroy5150 (May 30, 2017)

In the three years I've been a TiVo user they have never added any new apps to my device. I don't think they ever will.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The app platform TiVo is currently using (i.e. the Samsung smart TV HTML5 format) is being abandoned by most services. This a major reason why I believe that TiVo is planning on switching to Android TV for it's next gen "Edge" device. I'm not sure if they'll be able to backport that Android TV platform back to older devices or not, but I'd probably say not. But if they do use Android TV for the "Edge" then you should have full access to the Google Play store and any app that is designed for Android TV. (which is most of them)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I think the answer is no.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The app platform TiVo is currently using (i.e. the Samsung smart TV HTML5 format) is being abandoned by most services. This a major reason why I believe that TiVo is planning on switching to Android TV for it's next gen "Edge" device. I'm not sure if they'll be able to backport that Android TV platform back to older devices or not, but I'd probably say not. But if they do use Android TV for the "Edge" then you should have full access to the Google Play store and any app that is designed for Android TV. (which is most of them)


If full access to the Google Play happens. TiVo would be wise to do a disclaimer before entering.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Joe3 said:


> If full access to the Google Play happens. TiVo would be wise to do a disclaimer before entering.


Disclaimer about what?

Edit: The apps available to Android TV are not the full set of apps in the Google Play Store. Apps have to be designed with a special 10' remote friendly UI to qualify as a TV app. I think they are also put through extra testing by Google.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Disclaimer about what?


That the applications are not TiVo's responsibility.

Personally, for me, saying, we have enough problems at TiVo would do it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Joe3 said:


> That the applications are not TiVo's responsibility


I'm sure there will be a disclaimer like that somewhere in the TOS, but I doubt it will be plastered on the screen every time you go into the store. I'd also hope that TiVo would sandbox the system enough to prevent a rogue app from doing anything seriously nefarious. This shouldn't be like a cheap Chinese phone running an off the shelf version of Android that's completely open.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I'm sure there will be a disclaimer like that somewhere in the TOS, but I doubt it will be plastered on the screen every time you go into the store. I'd also hope that TiVo would sandbox the system enough to prevent a rogue app from doing anything seriously nefarious. This shouldn't be like a cheap Chinese phone running an off the shelf version of Android that's completely open.


Yeah, but seeing the TiVo icon run out with his hair on fire screaming, we have our own problems would go a long way to re-establish some faith and be fun to watch.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tabarnes19 said:


> Read today that Inger expects to have relationship with Amazon and Apple to have the services under one Bill such as "channels" in Amazon.
> 
> Disney Plus will discount a bundle with Hulu and ESPN Plus for $13 a month


Yup. Basically, we're moving toward a system where the major media powers each have their "core" app that offers their main general entertainment service, which is only available inside that app. And then they offer secondary services, which are available through their own standalone apps too, but also as add-ons both inside their core app as well as other companies' apps/services. In addition, the core app may offer a live cable channel bundle add-on too.

Disney

core app: Hulu [3rd-party add-ons include live cable, HBO (for now), Showtime, Cinemax (for now), Starz, Epix]
secondary apps: Disney+, ESPN+

WarnerMedia

core app: HBO Max [3rd-party add-ons will include live cable, probably Showtime, Starz, Epix, etc.]
secondary apps: DC Universe, Boomerang

CBS/Viacom

core app: All Access [no 3rd-party add-ons yet] -- _This is the exception to the rule in that All Access, for now anyway, can be an add-on inside other companies' core apps (e.g. Prime Video, Apple TV)_
secondary app: Showtime

NBCUniversal

core app: yet-to-be-named SVOD [3rd-party add-ons unknown but, c'mon, this is Comcast, so surely live cable will be offered]
secondary apps: ???

Amazon

core app: Prime Video [3rd-party add-ons include HBO (for now), Showtime, Cinemax (for now), Starz, Epix, CuriosityStream, Acorn TV, etc. No live cable yet.]
secondary app: none

Apple

core app: Apple TV+ [3rd-party add-ons include HBO (for now), Showtime, Cinemax (for now), Starz, Epix, CuriosityStream, Acorn TV, etc.]
secondary app: none

Netflix

core app: Netflix [no 3rd-party add-ons. Ever]
secondary app: none


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Joe3 said:


> That the applications are not TiVo's responsibility.
> 
> Personally, for me, saying, we have enough problems at TiVo would do it.


Why? Directv is not doing that with there android streamer


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

I believe Disney plus will be sold through Amazon. It will be an add on. So you can watch it through the prime app.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tabarnes19 said:


> I believe Disney plus will be sold through Amazon. It will be an add on.


Yep. Also expect it to be available through Apple TV Channels so that it can be viewed inside Apple's TV app. Disney also says that they're talking to traditional distributors too, so I imagine we'll see Comcast offering Disney+ as an add-on to Xfinity cable TV but since Disney+ will be a purely on-demand streaming service, it won't be accessible to Comcast customers on TiVo, only those using Comcast's own X1 boxes and their Xfinity Stream app.

For TiVo owners, your best hope is that you'll be able to add Disney+ to your Amazon Prime Video subscription and watch it in the Prime Video app for TiVo. I'd say that's pretty likely.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Was coming here to say hopefully Amazon Channels. That's how I watch CBS All Access via the TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's cool that Amazon offers all these subscriptions through one app like they do. Makes it much more convenient to try out these services and see if I like their content. I'm actually considering dumping the premium channels from my cable and just subscribing via Amazon instead so I have more flexibility.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It's cool that Amazon offers all these subscriptions through one app like they do. Makes it much more convenient to try out these services and see if I like their content. I'm actually considering dumping the premium channels from my cable and just subscribing via Amazon instead so I have more flexibility.


Jeff agrees that you should do it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> It's cool that Amazon offers all these subscriptions through one app like they do. Makes it much more convenient to try out these services and see if I like their content. I'm actually considering dumping the premium channels from my cable and just subscribing via Amazon instead so I have more flexibility.


I keep wondering when Amazon is going to take the big vMVPD plunge and add a bundle of live cable channels as an add-on option to Prime Video. They've already integrated the PS Vue service into the native Fire TV UI (right alongside live OTA channels from the Fire TV Recast, plus live premium channels from HBO, Showtime, etc. via the Prime Video Channels platform).

Meanwhile, PS Vue just can't seem to gain any real traction and is languishing with a low subscriber count, despite very good online user reviews. Even after more than one price increase, it's questionable whether PS Vue is even breaking even for Sony. The future of pay video belongs exclusively to companies who are major content owners and/or have extensive digital advertising platforms. Sony falls into neither category.

Why doesn't Amazon just strike a deal with Sony to buy PS Vue and then rebrand it as Prime Video Live Channels? Amazon has the power to scale it up dramatically and make it profitable. They could even offer it at a slightly reduced price as an add-on to Prime Video, then renegotiate those carriage contracts with the cable networks to get the cost curve down and improve margins.

As I understand it, Sony mainly conceived of PS Vue as a way to extend their PlayStation ecosystem. If Amazon were to buy PS Vue, there's no reason why the deal couldn't allow Sony to white-label the Amazon-operated service under the PS Vue brand name, but make it only available to customers as an add-on to a PlayStation Plus online gaming subscription ($60/yr or $25/quarter or $10/mo), with sign-ups allowed only on PlayStation consoles. In such a scenario, Sony gets to ride on Amazon's coattails to provide a competitively-priced live-streaming cable TV option for their own gaming audience. Meanwhile, Amazon gets the opportunity to invade the cable TV industry and get one step closer to their dominance of the American retail, tech and media landscape.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> It's cool that Amazon offers all these subscriptions through one app like they do. Makes it much more convenient to try out these services and see if I like their content. I'm actually considering dumping the premium channels from my cable and just subscribing via Amazon instead *so I have more flexibility*.


If Comcast is your cable company you actually lose flexibility in at least one aspect. Instead of locking you in to a monthly fee (as Amazon does), Comcast will only charge you a pro-rated fee for premium channels based on actual days usage in a given billing period. So those casual users who like to save a few pennies here and there can drastically cut the cost of a given premium channel subscription by activating it for just a couple of days per month.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't get this whole one bill thing. Who cares? It's not like I have to pay multiple bills for Hulu, Netflix, Prime... It's all on one credit card and I pay one credit card bill every month. How is it more convenient to me to have Amazon bill me monthly vs. Showtime or HBO bill me monthly. Personally, I'd rather get separate charges so it's easier for me to manage each charge and I can get a better feel for what I'm actually paying for.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> If Comcast is your cable company you actually lose flexibility in at least one aspect. Instead of locking you in to a monthly fee (as Amazon does), Comcast will only charge you a pro-rated fee for premium channels based on actual days usage in a given billing period. So those casual users who like to save a few pennies here and there can drastically cut the cost of a given premium channel subscription by activating it for just a couple of days per month.


I expect that that will change in time. Comcast will go the way of all the streaming services and start doing full month billing with no proration for cancelling mid-cycle. Heck even AT&T started doing that with their traditional services several months back. If you cancel AT&T Internet or DirecTV satellite on the very first day of your billing cycle, you'll still be billed the full month and your service won't terminate until the end of the cycle.



NYHeel said:


> I don't get this whole one bill thing. Who cares? It's not like I have to pay multiple bills for Hulu, Netflix, Prime... It's all on one credit card and I pay one credit card bill every month. How is it more convenient to me to have Amazon bill me monthly vs. Showtime or HBO bill me monthly. Personally, I'd rather get separate charges so it's easier for me to manage each charge and I can get a better feel for what I'm actually paying for.


I personally agree but some folks like a unified bill. I think the bigger attraction, though, is having your content all together in a unified app/UI. If I add Showtime to my Hulu or Prime Video subscription, then I can watch that content together with other stuff in an app I'm already using without having to jump over to the separate Showtime app.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> I expect that that will change in time. Comcast will go the way of all the streaming services and start doing full month billing with no proration for cancelling mid-cycle. Heck even AT&T started doing that with their traditional services several months back. If you cancel AT&T Internet or DirecTV satellite on the very first day of your billing cycle, you'll still be billed the full month and your service won't terminate until the end of the cycle.


That's too bad. Even though I am not inclined to take advantage of this feature myself (as a bulk-services non-X1 customer I have to call in and deal with a CSR to start or stop any premium channels on my individual account), it is a nice, albeit small way for Comcast to separate themselves from the competition.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> I expect that that will change in time. Comcast will go the way of all the streaming services and start doing full month billing with no proration for cancelling mid-cycle. Heck even AT&T started doing that with their traditional services several months back. If you cancel AT&T Internet or DirecTV satellite on the very first day of your billing cycle, you'll still be billed the full month and your service won't terminate until the end of the cycle.
> 
> I personally agree but some folks like a unified bill. I think the bigger attraction, though, is having your content all together in a unified app/UI. If I add Showtime to my Hulu or Prime Video subscription, then I can watch that content together with other stuff in an app I'm already using without having to jump over to the separate Showtime app.


I guess that's marginally helpful but barring a discount I'd still rather have each streaming option separate from the other.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

chiguy50 said:


> If Comcast is your cable company you actually lose flexibility in at least one aspect. Instead of locking you in to a monthly fee (as Amazon does), Comcast will only charge you a pro-rated fee for premium channels based on actual days usage in a given billing period. So those casual users who like to save a few pennies here and there can drastically cut the cost of a given premium channel subscription by activating it for just a couple of days per month.


I'm in Charter territory. And I'm not the kind of person to call and talk to someone just to get the best deal.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> I don't get this whole one bill thing. Who cares? It's not like I have to pay multiple bills for Hulu, Netflix, Prime... It's all on one credit card and I pay one credit card bill every month. How is it more convenient to me to have Amazon bill me monthly vs. Showtime or HBO bill me monthly. Personally, I'd rather get separate charges so it's easier for me to manage each charge and I can get a better feel for what I'm actually paying for.


Only reason I like that Amazon does it is because it's in one app, not because it's one bill. In fact I'm pretty sure Amazon charges you separately on your card for each channel.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> I'm in Charter territory. And I'm not the kind of person to call and talk to someone just to get the best deal.


Comcast residential subscribers do not have to call in. They can add or cancel premium subs on-line with a few clicks. And those with an X1 STB can add a premium sub through the box's menu system. Easy-peasy, lemon squeezy!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Comcast residential subscribers do not have to call in. They can add or cancel premium subs on-line with a few clicks. And those with an X1 STB can add a premium sub through the box's menu system. Easy-peasy, lemon squeezy!


Yup. And just as Comcast already offers a number of a la carte on-demand packages like Curiosity Stream, Acorn TV, Lifetime Movie Club, and Disney StoryCentral, I'm sure they'll also offer Disney+, although with a bit more marketing fanfare than those other services.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The problem with these “add-on” services like Amazon Prime, Apple TV and Comcast is that then you can only watch through the Amazon 
or Apple TV app or via Comcast’s app/x1. That’s fine if those apps are available on more devices, but that’s not always the case. 

Also you have to subscribe to Amazon Prime or Comcast to get an “add-on”. Apple doesn’t charge a subscription, so that’s a plus for them.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

In regards to Comcast, premiums are the only thing you can add or delete. The channel pac


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

morac said:


> The problem with these "add-on" services like Amazon Prime, Apple TV and Comcast is that then you can only watch through the Amazon
> or Apple TV app or via Comcast's app/x1. That's fine if those apps are available on more devices, but that's not always the case.
> 
> Also you have to subscribe to Amazon Prime or Comcast to get an "add-on". Apple doesn't charge a subscription, so that's a plus for them.


Yeah, all true, although there aren't that many devices that don't have the Prime Video app. A given device is more likely to offer the Prime Video app than the standalone apps for the services that Amazon sells as add-ons.


----------

